# replacement bionic



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

I got a replacement bionic today and it came with the new update and can't root, any ideas?


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

jarnoldsr said:


> I got a replacement bionic today and it came with the new update and can't root, any ideas?


somewhere on here is a manual root method that's works. I had to use that one. I will look for it and post back

go here>http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/9800-how-get-your-phone-back-upgrade-path.html


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

No Luck have tried everythingg, Guess i am screwed with Root. Seems like everybody left and probably going to take awhile to get someone to fix or patch for root with the update. I am guessing Moto changed something in the update. Tired of being screwed by Motorola and playing this game. Funny thing Moto blames Verizon Verizon blammes Moto lol.... It's both of them if they spent half the time fixing the damn phones as they do patching the root access the phones would frigging work


----------



## s.dubs317 (Oct 8, 2011)

You could just fxz it back to the previous version then use Pete's root tools to root it.


----------

